# Veteran Disability disqualifications



## civservice2017 (Sep 18, 2017)

Hey guys, new here. Quick question, do certain departments disqualify individuals if their disability rating is too high? And what if someone has claimed PTSD? Or bad back?


----------



## Dustoff137 (Jan 10, 2017)

It has nothing to do necessarily with their rating percentage. Instead departments medical and psychological examiners look to see if the issues they suffered medically through the military will impair their ability to perform as a police officer. You can read up on appeals made by those that believe they were wrongly bypassed due to their conditions most notably PTSD, most of which end up losing. Bypass Appeals


----------

